# Windows 7 Graphics Driver.



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm trying to get the correct driver for Windows 7 Aero. I can't seem to find the correct one. I tried troubleshooting the problem and it comes up with my Video Driver not being compatible with Windows 7 Aero. I know my card is, but not my driver. Here's my Display settings:


```
System Information report written at: 11/21/09 07:37:42
System Name: JOSH-PC
[Display]
Item Value 
Name LogMeIn Mirror Driver 
PNP Device ID ROOT\DISPLAY\0000 
Adapter Type Not Available, LogMeIn, Inc. compatible 
Adapter Description LogMeIn Mirror Driver 
Adapter RAM Not Available 
Installed Drivers Not Available 
Driver Version 7.1.542.0 
INF File lmimirr.inf (lmimirr section) 
Color Planes Not Available 
Color Table Entries Not Available 
Resolution Not Available 
Bits/Pixel Not Available 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\lmimirr.sys (2.50.0.596, 9.91 KB (10,144 bytes), 8/11/2008 1:40 PM) 
 
Name Standard VGA Graphics Adapter 
PNP Device ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2572&SUBSYS_01541028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&10 
Adapter Type Not Available, (Standard display types) compatible 
Adapter Description Standard VGA Graphics Adapter 
Adapter RAM Not Available 
Installed Drivers Not Available 
Driver Version 6.1.7600.16385 
INF File display.inf (vga section) 
Color Planes Not Available 
Color Table Entries Not Available 
Resolution Not Available 
Bits/Pixel Not Available 
Memory Address 0xE8000000-0xEFFFFFFF 
Memory Address 0xFEB80000-0xFEBFFFFF 
I/O Port 0x0000ED98-0x0000ED9F 
I/O Port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB 
I/O Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF 
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF 
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\vgapnp.sys (6.1.7600.16385, 25.50 KB (26,112 bytes), 7/13/2009 7:25 PM)
```
My System Settings now:


```
System Information report written at: 11/21/09 07:44:01
System Name: JOSH-PC
[System Summary]
Item Value 
OS Name Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
Version 6.1.7600 Build 7600 
Other OS Description Not Available 
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation 
System Name JOSH-PC 
System Manufacturer Dell Computer Corporation 
System Model Dimension 4600C 
System Type X86-based PC 
Processor Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz, 2660 Mhz, 1 Core(s), 1 Logical Processor(s) 
BIOS Version/Date Dell Computer Corporation A04, 9/19/2003 
SMBIOS Version 2.3 
Windows Directory C:\Windows 
System Directory C:\Windows\system32 
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1 
Locale United States 
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "6.1.7600.16385" 
User Name Josh-PC\Josh 
Time Zone Eastern Standard Time 
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 512 MB 
Total Physical Memory 510 MB 
Available Physical Memory 157 MB 
Total Virtual Memory 1.50 GB 
Available Virtual Memory 1.04 GB 
Page File Space 1.00 GB 
Page File C:\pagefile.sys
```
Any idea on what driver I need and if it will get my screen resolution higher than 640 x 480 and get me Windows Aero? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

You need to visit the web site of your graphics card manufacturer and look for Windows 7 drivers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If no Windows 7 driver then try the Vista driver.


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

bbearren said:


> You need to visit the web site of your graphics card manufacturer and look for Windows 7 drivers.


If I don't know my graphics card manufacturer? Where would I check for the besides opening up my PC and checking? Any software to let me know?

Also, if I were to use DriverMax for my driver problems, would it help? I just used it to get an updated version for my:

Standard VGA Graphics Adapter:
My Version: 6.1.7600.16385 
New Version: 6.14.10.4396

As well as some other drivers I'm about to download. It says the versions I have now are:

Belkin Wireless G USB Adapter:
My Version: 6.3.2.16
New Version: 6.3.4.16

Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E:
My Version: 6.1.7600.16385 
New Version: 9.1.1.1012

Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0:
My Version: 6.1.7600.16385 
New Version: 9.1.1.1020

Would this be correct or is just some stupid software about to mess up my PC? Has anyone here used it that knows if it's good or not, whether it's useful, good, bad, whatever it may be? Also, does the newer version that they say I'm about to have support Windows 7 Aero - WDDM (Windows Display Driver Model) If it does, then that's what I'm aiming for along with 1280 x 1024 screen resolution instead of 640 x 480.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Go to Dell's website.


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> Go to Dell's website.


I tried, but I couldn't find any graphic drivers for Windows 7 for the Dell Dimension 4600C. All I could find was Windows XP Drivers and I doubt they would work with Windows 7. Would updating the Standard VGA Graphics Adapter driver help with Windows Aero as well as my screen resolution or no?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If Windows 7 can't find a usable driver, and Dell doesn't supply one, you're probably out of luck. When you ran the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor, did you see any warnings about the adapter not being capable of use Aero?


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> If Windows 7 can't find a usable driver, and Dell doesn't supply one, you're probably out of luck. When you ran the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor, did you see any warnings about the adapter not being capable of use Aero?


It said my card was compatible with Windows Aero, but my driver was not. That's my I'm looking for a driver that's compatible with it. I think I found that DriverMax downloaded already but I'm not sure fully. What about my screen resolution? Why can't I change it to 1280 x 1024? It just stays at 640 x 480. I'm not sure whether or not I need to restart my PC for the updated driver to take effect, do I? Also, if I updated my driver from:



> Standard VGA Graphics Adapter:
> My Version: 6.1.7600.16385
> New Version: 6.14.10.4396


Would I be able to change my screen resolution and would Windows Aero take affect? Also, is that a good update? From 6.1.7 to 6.14 or no?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you looked in Device Manager to see what it says about your graphics (Display) adapter? If you're lucky it will tell you the manufacturer, but sometimes it won't tell you that unless you have the correct driver.

The way to see if the newer driver version you found will do you any good is to install it and try. My guess is that you'll see little if any change. At worst you won't be able to boot into normal mode; if that happens boot into Safe Mode and roll back the driver to what you have now.


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Have you looked in Device Manager to see what it says about your graphics (Display) adapter? If you're lucky it will tell you the manufacturer, but sometimes it won't tell you that unless you have the correct driver.
> 
> The way to see if the newer driver version you found will do you any good is to install it and try. My guess is that you'll see little if any change. At worst you won't be able to boot into normal mode; if that happens boot into Safe Mode and roll back the driver to what you have now.


The manufacturer for the Standard VGA Graphics Adapter is "Standard Display Types". I'll try and update it from there and see where it gets me and restart my PC to see if any changes have been made.

EDIT: Installing Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Version: 6.14.10.4396. If it works, then hopefully everything will work fine. If it doesn't, I'll keep looking.

EDIT2: It worked! Going to leave the link here just in case something happens and I either forget where I downloaded it from and from where I can get it easily. http://download.cnet.com/Video-Intel-Extreme-Graphics-855-GM/3000-2108_4-106615.html

Now, is there a way to get Windows Aero with this graphics driver or no? This is the graphics driver I have currently: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Version: 6.14.10.4396 There anyway to get Aero with this one?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have Aero and the desired resolution now? If so Super!, and you can mark this Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> You have Aero and the desired resolution now? If so Super!, and you can mark this Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


Lolno, I have the resolution, but unfortunately, not Windows Aero. How would I get Windows Aero if my WEI aren't that great? As so, how can I get a better score for each so that they could reach a 5+ or 4+?



Spoiler














These are my scores as of now, how can I get better scores, especially for my graphics part?

RAM = 512MB (Getting 2 x 1GB for Christmas.)
Processor = Intel(R) Pentium(R) Processor: 2.66GHz (Overclock it?)
HDD = 40GB (Increasing make it better?)
Graphics Card: Not sure, might check. Driver is the Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Version: 6.14.10.4396. (Not sure if I can find a better one than that. Will updating the driver or card help me with the graphics being only at 1 as well as getting a better graphics card than what I already have? Or playing online games or something like 2Moons or anything like that? Would games enhance my score from 1 to whatever?)

That's it, if you want to know more, just ask. Will upgrading these make it better for my WEI?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What Windows 7 do you have? 512 meg RAM makes me think you have Home Basic or Starter edition. I know the former, and think the latter, do not include the Aero feature.

You improve your scores by getting a computer than is capable of running Windows 7. I'm half serious here. The only way really to increase your scores is with bigger/faster/better hardware. And, while I haven't seen this stated anywhere, I am convinced that a dual core processor makes a world of difference with Vista or 7. My theory is that one core can handle the background stuff and let the other one do what I want to do. 

If you have Home Premium make sure that you have one of the Aero themes selected (right click desktop and select Personalization).


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> What Windows 7 do you have? 512 meg RAM makes me think you have Home Basic or Starter edition. I know the former, and think the latter, do not include the Aero feature.
> 
> You improve your scores by getting a computer than is capable of running Windows 7. I'm half serious here. The only way really to increase your scores is with bigger/faster/better hardware. And, while I haven't seen this stated anywhere, I am convinced that a dual core processor makes a world of difference with Vista or 7. My theory is that one core can handle the background stuff and let the other one do what I want to do.
> 
> If you have Home Premium make sure that you have one of the Aero themes selected (right click desktop and select Personalization).


I have Home Premium. It said my RAM wasn't compatible with Windows 7, along with my printer, but I fixed most of it except for my RAM. I can't get Aero on Vista Home Premium because my graphics driver doesn't support it, but my card does. I wanted to know if the i865G Chipset supports WDDM along with my driver: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller (Microsoft Corporation - XDDM). Does it help with Aero or no? Also, what does a chipset help with anyway? Does it download the drivers for me? Speed up my PC? Ugh, do what I need it to do in order to get Aero?


----------

